
Amazon is expanding its cashierless Go model into a full-blown grocery store - finphil
https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/25/21151021/amazon-go-grocery-store-expansion-open-seattle-cashier-less
======
JohnFen
Man, these stores fully creep me out. Perhaps they'll end up being popular,
but I can't imagine willingly setting foot in one, personally.

~~~
finphil
I hear you, there's a slight dystopian feel to them.

